# Making Nets hook proof



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Will spray Flex Seal help with keeping hooks from getting caught in Nets? OPINIONS PLEASE!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn’t think so. You will need a rubber net, rubber coated net, or a pvc coated net. But these aren’t 100% snag proof either but way much better than the standard nylon nets IMO.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

It does help, friends have done it. Takes like two cans


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks,bought a PVC coated net from Janns Net Craft, not 100% hook proof as you said. Think I will replace all the treble hooks with wide walleye hooks.


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

s.a.m said:


> It does help, friends have done it. Takes like two cans


PER NET; I HAVE 2?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes per net, I bought a rubber replacement net and changed mine for the cost of two cans of flex seal, hope it helps.

Replacement bag/net was from janns netcraft


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

SportfishingJB said:


> Thanks,bought a PVC coated net from Janns Net Craft, not 100% hook proof as you said. Think I will replace all the treble hooks with wide walleye hooks.


On about 50 Stinger spoons


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Way back in the day before rubberized coatings we dipped our work nets in roofing tar thinned with gasoline and diesel fuel. You have to hang them dry completely but it works. Oh, it will rub off if you get it too heavy. You just want a coating to color it and make the fibers stick together. A quart can of tar and a pint of each diesel and gas ought to do it and do several nets. It will make them stiff for a while too. I forget the ratios, so it would take some trial and error. You want it thin enough to pour. Use a flat pan to dip in.

Disclaimer--don't blame me if you get it too heavy and tar rubs off on your boat or gear. After it drys, Take it and dip some mud mixed up in water and it'll help rid the net of excess tar. Then hose off. 

Personally buying a rubber net is the easiest


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Regular net is fine. Just squeeze the net fibers together and there is enough room to squeeze the hook out of the net.


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

s.a.m said:


> Yes per net, I bought a rubber replacement net and changed mine for the cost of two cans of flex seal, hope it helps.
> 
> Replacement bag/net was from janns netcraft


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

s.a.m said:


> Yes per net, I bought a rubber replacement net and changed mine for the cost of two cans of flex seal, hope it helps.
> 
> Replacement bag/net was from janns netcraft


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks, may invest in rubber nets


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Southernsaug said:


> Way back in the day before rubberized coatings we dipped our work nets in roofing tar thinned with gasoline and diesel fuel. You have to hang them dry completely but it works. Oh, it will rub off if you get it too heavy. You just want a coating to color it and make the fibers stick together. A quart can of tar and a pint of each diesel and gas ought to do it and do several nets. It will make them stiff for a while too. I forget the ratios, so it would take some trial and error. You want it thin enough to pour. Use a flat pan to dip in.
> 
> Disclaimer--don't blame me if you get it too heavy and tar rubs off on your boat or gear. After it drys, Take it and dip some mud mixed up in water and it'll help rid the net of excess tar. Then hose off.
> 
> Personally buying a rubber net is the easiest


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Will price rubber nets on line


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

100% Silicone Type 1, Xylol o Xylene to thin the Silicone and Corn Starch. The corn starch acts as a catalyst and causes it to dry in a matter of hours. I have my own recipe but it is not exact, so Google around as a lot of guys coat various fabrics, tarps, etc.(MYOG- Make Your Own Gear) in order to toughen them and make them impervious to water. I use black silicone on black fabric as it will leave a dusty white appearance.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

There's a net company in Foley Alabama(Brunson's) that dips nets, works great protects from hooks and teeth with the toothy salt water fish






Brunsonnet: Cast Nets, Sports Nets, Marine Nets, Industrial Nets, Net Manufacturer


Net Manufacturer of Cast Nets, Marine Nets, Industrial Nets, Sports Nets an Fishing Gear Retailer



www.brunsonnet.com


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Delete!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I dipped my net years ago in plasti dip.
Take the net off and put it in a throw away plastic container pour half the can and use rubber gloves to work it all around. Hang it up to dry for a little while and repeat. 
Takes 2 coats but its holding up great.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Used a couple cans of Flex-Seal. It worked for a season. Then the coating begins to flake off. Rubber is a tad heavier but it does solve the treble issue.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

There's nothing worse than getting into the walleye (inland lake) and the first fish gets the hooks on a stick bait all in a mess in the dern net. THEN 20-30 mins to get them out and get one out, get another one in trying to get 2 more out.

I bought a rubber net and never looked back.


----------

